# Peril gets a new home



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Well with Dave agreeing to terms and a shake of hands today at lunchtime I got my new Kayak.

After selling off my 2 single Kayaks, name and brand withheld for fear of ongoing mental torture. I have done the deal with Peril and if all goes according to plan. I shall pick up the big Yak on Wednesday night. I cant wait to get her on the Bay in a few weeks and give that first report that I looked so forward to giving last time. I feel reborn,  albiet a little wiser.
Thanks to all for their support over the last month :wink:

 fishing Russ


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Haha, now at least the 2nd will fit on the back this time! I'm waiting on that first report!

Troy


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Ho Russ baby!!!!!  

well done mate. Congratulations on the new yak. An excellent choice Mate.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbBM5p8AABtfgAASQKUAEADgEAA/79+gIACIGqbU9AJoaBoD0gNTJk1PVMxCZG1NDT1FAGCDAyc/aY6/BKvPtEjydCdao78CB1Itg2Mnuau4j3MidrmOU7ORwF5oJdGaiJO2uBv47C/21KN1qmaVB5b6VD7fjOAxDzJNOXIJUWTBaEFWWUY3TLa9NGEsHvGaqOEmx3iKzQQk3GueMrWNoKYeP8XckU4UJCwTOafA


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hooray Russ, back in action. Great to see that Peril is staying in the family. (AKFF family). Peril are we still allowed to call you Peril? Russ you may have to rename her to avoid confusion. Steve.


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

HI RUSS
I USE A TAMPO 1 AND SOMETIMES THE KIDS IN THE WELLS NEVER LOOKED LIKE GOING OVER AND THE TAMPO 2 IS EVEN MORE STABLE. SO GOOD LUCK WITH IT THEY ARE A GOOD SHIP  . I LOVE THEM FOR FISHING 
SEE YA MILAN


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Your right Steve :lol: After talkin with the family tonight about a new name for the big tub we could'nt decide.

 Then it came to me

Tug Boat

So with Dave's pending approval I will rename her,

AKFF..TugBoat

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't need my approval Russ.

My next yak will be called P2, and will be yellow. Won't say any more until Sunday.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Russ
Good to hear your news in buying a proven performer, and that one probably knows the way to the fishing in some locations :wink:

Dave
Good to hear you are following sequential numbers in the new yaks name; always have regarded that as a good tradition on the water


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done to both Russ and Dave. Russ, good to see that you have a family friendly yak that youll be able to fit all your kids and their mates upon.

And good onya Dave for keeping Peril in the AKFF fold. Will be interested to see what P2 is!

Looking forward to the first trip report from both yaks!


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

OK Russ, why 'tugboat'? - or don't we want to know.....


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

fisher said:


> OK Russ, why 'tugboat'? - or don't we want to know.....


eeeuuuuwwwww. now I've got a bad mental image happening.

I'm hoping that TUGBOAT is because it's a bit of a barge and NOT for any other reasons. I know that Russ is excited to get a great yak, but c'mon lets not go THERE!.

eeeeuuwww. :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWY3zbNkAAACYAAAgAAggACEAgrF3JFOFCQjfNs2Q


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hahahahaha not another Photoshop Guru, I thought PeterJ was the only crazy one on this site 

Well done Russ best of luck in re-christening peril's fishing machine.

Milt,


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice Hackjob Red, I love those pics.

Well Done to both Russ and Peril


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh Red ya killed the kids mate. I called the boy's in to see the photo and they fell on the floor. It is now our home page and thank's I love it.

:shock: Hey Fisher, you and the rest of the boy's are right, the reason I called her Tugboat ?

 Ya dont wanna know :wink:

PS. Maybe Ishoulda called her Tuggersboat :lol: 

 fishing Russ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVvUA4EAAElfgAASUKWAEoFhlCo/7/+gMAE6lSGgp6p401TamRppGmRpiY1Aw0Mhpk0AxDTTRoaMGmiZKn6U3qj1GepN6o0Aeo9PSS0MjEtJRlTZQtXHTquj4P0uHp87dILC43KvxVhr+RwemoTFHYNTGRKYZ8O6QqNCIb3T1nRpNxEhbzQP4f3bWtCrbtAcoPAXI7AUFyCyrzCpcsriQ0zzxqKJzvhpZXh3sQknFCCCjDDzA49VoUae1uSCQ5loFuP5OZTiceW2WLZz+1ppAILegNN+WvlYGwjNPSO0plUWyDXhmM7T3kEMSRR0aFU1iN8vEMccuM/NN6v0E+uNcDysBXkKy2iwUT6jQZPchnu1FwOGbMzGOcsi4u7blgnuCjxOrYXyleBJjqASmVUH7t/gF6EYIMXWoycMn+LuSKcKEgt6gHAg


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

You're a crack up , Red :lol: :lol: .


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Panama yak tug


----------

